# Trolling Plates



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I will be making a switch from a 150 2-stroke to a 150 4-stroke. I'm told it will handle most of my trolling without the kicker but I often troll in calm conditions as well as trolling with the wind. I'm aware of putting out a sock or using my bow trolling motor against it to slow it down, but I'm thinking I need to re-investigate trolling plates (been a long time).

Just curious what everyone uses (who has a plate) and if it's able to get you down to under 1 mph?


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

from my exp trolling plates dont work as well as drift socks


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Chris

What brand 150 4stroke are you goin with?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Gooseman678 said:


> Chris
> 
> What brand 150 4stroke are you goin with?


Yamaha


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It appears from the PMs I've received that trolling plates are still what I remember....a pain.

If anyone has had great experiences with your own, I'd love to hear it.

Thanks


----------



## pikeman1 (May 6, 2008)

I run one on my 50hp and it works pretty good. Had to trim off 2 inches and it goes down to 1.0mph. bought it from cabelas. For a 150 I would get one or two of those amish bags for trolling.


----------

